# Blackpowder



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks to all who replied to Dry Spell , this weekend I am going to try my luck again , to north central minn. , on a friends farm , I will take a muzzleloader , 50 cal ., one shot open sights ,wish me luck , I will post what happens good or not so good


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Richie1 said:


> thanks to all who replied to Dry Spell , this weekend I am going to try my luck again , to north central minn. , on a friends farm , I will take a muzzleloader , 50 cal ., one shot open sights ,wish me luck , I will post what happens good or not so good


Richie are you gonna be shooting an inline modern style MZ or a more traditional side lock cap & ball?


----------



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

yes an inline , remington Genesis , but I have 50 cal. Hawkin kit that I am working on , side lock cap & ball


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Richie1 said:


> yes an inline , remington Genesis , but I have 50 cal. Hawkin kit that I am working on , side lock cap & ball


I built a Pennsylvania Derringer from a kit once. It was an awesome experience and a great one for learning how the side lock action works. I think my Dad's claimed that one for himself though.

What kind of bullets are you shooting? We can't use saboted bullets out here in Colorado, so I'm giving the CVA Powerbelt's a shot.


----------



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

power belts aerolites , 300 gr


----------

